
A Note of Positivity for the Recently Laid-Off - basilgohar
https://blog.basilgohar.com/2020/03/30/a-note-of-positivity-for-the-recently-laid-off/
======
basilgohar
Though the sting and specter of looming layoffs is still fresh for everyone,
and news about the pandemic seems gloomy, I think we can all use a bit of a
note of positivity.

~~~
mhoque
Thanks, really helpful!

~~~
basilgohar
You're welcome!

